# Waysons Corner 02-26-2013



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

I decided brave the cold, rain and sleet to go to Waysons Corner today. I arrived at around 10:00am to chase some yellow perch. When I pulled up to the pier, the remaining anglers were packing up to leave because of the bad weather. So I continued to the trails to setup. After an hour of fishing, I landed my first 11" yellow perch. The rain and sleet started to pick up so I headed under the rt. 4 bridge to seek refuge and stay dry. I started cast again and landed alot of dinks. As I looked around the wet and dismal environment, I came to the realization that I would be the only angler fishing there for the rest of the day. I was determined to catch fish so I roughed it out and continued to fish. My dertermination paided off when I landed another 11" yp and then a 9". Around 4:00pm, I decided to call it quits and head for home. I was pretty proud of myself for being a die hard angler today because I was able to catch my first keepers for the year.

Tight Lines...

*Note: Some photos were taken with 10 second timer on my camera postioned on a rock slab*

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02206modified_zps9c4357fa.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02206modified_zps9c4357fa.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02206modified_zps9c4357fa.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02212modifiedmodified_zps7370ccb4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02212modifiedmodified_zps7370ccb4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02212modifiedmodified_zps7370ccb4.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02228modified_zps192de14e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02228modified_zps192de14e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02228modified_zps192de14e.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02237_zpsa7a6ec40.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02237_zpsa7a6ec40.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02237_zpsa7a6ec40.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC07407modified_zps57bef877.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC07407modified_zps57bef877.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC07407modified_zps57bef877.jpg"/></a>


<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02241modified_zps9db98d6a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02241modified_zps9db98d6a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02241modified_zps9db98d6a.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Welcome to the diehard club ...sweeeet action


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Nightcrawlers?


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

FishingKid said:


> Nightcrawlers?


 Yes...Nightcrawlers


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Andre said:


> Welcome to the diehard club ...sweeeet action


Thanks Andre...trying to be like you.:fishing:


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

Great catch, a true soldier you are.


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

Way to go on braving the elements.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go! Those are some nice looking Neds. Where most fisherman fear to tread, you blazed the trail!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Thank you all...


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Good work there! I like diehard fishing, its nice quiet and you can fish anywhere. lol


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 2, 2008)

Did I see you heading back there again this morning about 7:00? I went by on a bus and the guy I saw looked like the guy in these pictures!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice!! looks like the full moon has kicked off the spawn


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

You're an inspiration to us all!!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice job


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Good fishing thanks for the report just asked about that think I'll be there the weekend


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Scorpion said:


> Did I see you heading back there again this morning about 7:00? I went by on a bus and the guy I saw looked like the guy in these pictures!


Scorpion...I was at Waysons Corner on Monday and Tuesday.opcorn:


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Thank you all for your positive comments!!!


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 2, 2008)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> Scorpion...I was at Waysons Corner on Monday and Tuesday.opcorn:


OK guess it was someone else. Way to hang in there though. Glad to hear they are coming up.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice catch. 
I'll be there this weekend.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Scorpion said:


> OK guess it was someone else. Way to hang in there though. Glad to hear they are coming up.


Yp`s are still running slow...alot of dinks...few keepers.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Is There A Chance Of Some Largemouth With Lures Here?


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Sure... with the right lures you always have a great chance of chatching some LM Bass. There is alot of fallen branches in the water.opcorn:


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Some of those Yella's have spawned out already. I am fixing to go in a few to some of my old spots on the Eastern Shore. Will post my results later today.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Some of those Yella's have spawned out already. I am fixing to go in a few to some of my old spots on the Eastern Shore. Will post my results later today.


Great...can`t wait for your report.opcorn:


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Well last minute errands caused me to put a hold on my trip. Ended up fishing near home and caught quite a few nice WP.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Went back to Waysons Corner today. Traveled with minnows this time around and seemed to be the ticket. I picked up a few more keeper yp. I had to brave the cold and wind again today but it was worth it. The overall the run is still pretty slow but it`s picking up. I was joined by a good number of anglers, some of which left with some nice 11" - 12" neds. Great to P&S`s FishingKid out there today. How did you make out FishingKid?

Tight Lines...


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Didnt Do Good At All . No Fish Until After You Left And That Ended Up A Dink Around 8" On Minnows . Seem Like Once The Tide Switched They Shut Down


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

FishingKid said:


> Didnt Do Good At All . No Fish Until After You Left And That Ended Up A Dink Around 8" On Minnows . Seem Like Once The Tide Switched They Shut Down


The key is keep going back and a great day will come... it`s still early.

Tight Lines...


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Im Actually On The Way Here Now '


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Good seeing you guys yesterday. FishingKid keep at it they will come.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

FishingKid said:


> Im Actually On The Way Here Now '


Good Luck in your travels...please report your experience. Thank you.opcorn:


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

The trick to catching fish at Waysons is you have to hit it on high tide.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Andre said:


> The trick to catching fish at Waysons is you have to hit it on high tide.


Sunday I fished every tide. high and low using minnows and nightcrawlers. Caught 2 Dinks and one was milting. I think the trick to waysons is consistency. Regulars on the pier seem to have it down packed and end up leaving with keepers on each travel


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Correct ... consistency is the key...like Andre says... "You Got To Play To Win"


----------

